# Pics of An Expensive Pile of SH*T......



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

Thought the title would grab ur attention....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2004)

"D'oh!! The CO is gonna kill us!"  

Hope they're alright! Good pics, les.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 12, 2004)

I saw a missile sitting all by it self- It musnt have detonated, so what happened? Can you tell us les?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Maybe its a dummy?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2004)

I dont think its a Training missle... Im pretty sure it was a real missile... And there is no way tha tmissle could detonate unless it was electronically fired..... There are too many safeguards for accidental launch....

F-15E Accident - RAF Lakenheath had a MAJOR Class-A accident. Their jets were returning home from a 7 week deployment to Nellis, the last jet to land blew its left main tire immediately upon landing. As a result, the jet (while still in its nose up roll out configuration) severely listed and twisted to the left. At 150 knots that's not good! The jet slid sideways, nose down, and as it carreened along the side of the runway, the front end dug into the ground causing the jet to stand up on its nose. At that point, the fuselage broke apart just forward of the intakes and aft of the rear cockpit and then bent around and underneath the left side of the aircraft. When the jet finally stopped, the radome had separated from the fuselage (which now faced back towards the rear of the jet) and was laying about 20 feet away from the wreckage. The nav pod and adapter ripped off and were buried nose down in the ground. Basically the jet is trashed. The pilot received cuts, scrapes, and bruises. The WSO didn't fair as well. Both his arms were broken and he also had numerous cuts and bruises. Based on the wreckage, safety said the aircrew were lucky to be alive.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 12, 2004)

Ouch. Nothing more needs to be said, except... ouch.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 19, 2005)

I just hope they weren't punished too severely, as I am sure that they would have done everything they could to prevent the situation getting worse, not that there is probably much that could be done in that situation. Just fly it in the best possible way and hope to make it out alive. I noticed that it looks like once a problem was realised, they aimed as best they could for the field beside the runway. I suppose the runway wasn't out of action for too long after this, due to the fact that it looks like most of the debris from the photos is in the field.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2005)

I am not so sure that they necessarily aimed for the side of the runway. Once a tire goes, control gets a little dicey. Plus a flat tire will act like a brake and pull the aircraft to the side. I would doubt that there would be a punishment for this unless it was determined that some sort of negligence or recklessness led to the tire failure. The accident review boards are very thorough and if the wreck is not caused by pilot error, most times the pilot is cleared back to flight status, pending any medical issues.


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Ouch indeed...Does any of you know what happend? Why did it end that way???


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2005)

Ouch, that looks painful!


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

that sucks


----------

